# petco you're doing it right :)



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, so i went to petco yesterday, and they had GWK(golden wonder killifish), and they trimmed plant and sold trimming for really cheap, didn't have any aggresive fish in with peaceful, long finned, or anything they should be with, and only had bettas with plants instead of crays like normal, and they had pleco distributed throught tanks for algae, and my patsmat has angelfish, african cichlids, and shrimp together, I like the petco better 
Anyone elsehave exps like this?


----------



## fraviz (Oct 24, 2012)

It really depends of the store. There is only around here that I like. And mostly go for supplies

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## fraviz (Oct 24, 2012)

Meant to say only 2

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, I just thought tbat that is awesome,and they haave a section/rack dedacated to bettas, and they don't have any bowls smaller then 2g and they have filters, heaters, various food, 7 different types of bettas, and they have a care guide thing.


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Most of my petcos around the area doesbt even carry those exotic fishes.. And their plants are always dead.. Things are always dying aroubd these shops


----------



## barrel (Dec 31, 2011)

yes, the place where people put yellow tangs into their planted tanks


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hahaha, my petco doesn't have sw, I guess that's better


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

My experience in my area was the complete opposite. I don't plan on doing business with PetCo any time soon, but I did love my experience with PetSmart.

In the end, the we peon employees can make a HUGE difference on the customer's point of view of the store. Your PetCo seems to have the kind of employees the PetSmart in my area has, and vice versa.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yup, before I moved I was in a small town, the only petstore I would even try to buy anything from was petsmart, and the lady that was in the fish area told mewhat fish I could and couldn't get, but she wasn't their when they told me I could put a upside catfish in their.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

In my town its the opposite.. Our petsmart suck and the petco is ok... I dont like buying from either one but we dont have a lfs...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

In my area both Petco and PetDumb have those color dyed fish. BOYCOTT and email them.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, I'm lucky, I have a awesome lfs and petco is great, petsmart is ok.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

None of my placessell those, my lfs now and then has dyed adfs but that's all.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Where I used to live had bothe a PetSmart and a PetCo. The Petsmart is about ten years old and the PetCo maybe a year old now. The small pets employees at PS were somewhat knowledgeable about both fish and plants and passionate about the small pets animals i.e. fish and herps. They were ALWAYS helpful and ALWAYS happy to see me. They would call me when a new sp. of fish or plant came in shipment. The PC employees however, were just around for a job and on several occasions I had to net my own fish and even refuse service from certain employees because of their netting tactics. There was also a LFS that was very nice, knowledgeable and helpful. They even paid me for my various cichlid fry and plant cuttings - cash, not credit!. I did most of my business at the LFS and PS.


----------



## aquatic tuna (Jan 18, 2012)

the petco near me in ocean city md...is a fish killer...I wouldnt buy anything there...pet smart is a little better IMO


----------

